
A simple and small vimrc - lime66
https://github.com/shiyanhui/simrc
======
johncoltrane
This is neither simple nor small… and full of technical errors and bad
practices.

See
[https://www.reddit.com/r/vim/comments/92bbzc/a_simple_and_sm...](https://www.reddit.com/r/vim/comments/92bbzc/a_simple_and_small_vimrc/e34g07t/)

